# hi from the uk



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

hi my name is debbie i have one kittie called tigs, two cockatiels called tia & fizz plus my hubby and 18 yr old daughter.
im trying to get round hubby to get another kitten :roll: 

hope to chat to you all soon :wink:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to catforum, debbie!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome and good luck with getting another kitten! I'm sure many of the members here could give you good tips on how to convince your hubby! :lol:


----------



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

oooh good i need some tips :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

One kitten is great...but two kittens are better yet! It's so much fun to watch them play, and they keep each other company if you go out. I love to watch them cuddle together!


----------



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

thats what i love to see  i keep telling him 2 is better than 1. that they keep each other company.

my kitten is nearly 7 months, what age kitten should i get?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Any age would be fine, but it's best for kittens to stay with mother and litter mates for at least 10 weeks. So, any age from three months and up! Lucky you!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

! Please post pictures if you can!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...most of us agree that two is more than twice as much fun!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Debbie. I hope you get your 2nd kitten, 2 is definitely better than 1. I'm lucky b/c my bf suggested to me to get 2 instead of 1 lol :lol:


----------



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

would it be better if i got a female rather than another male?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome!!! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and I say go for it! Either sex and around the same age. keep us posted! :2kitties


----------



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

thank you all for the lovely welcome  

by the way, i will be getting another kitten,he finally said yes


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Way to go, Debs!  My husband usually found out after the fact! (He loves animals too!)


----------

